# Speeding in France



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi

A friend of mine recently posted this on his F/B page

... another speed fine - this time driving at less than 20km/h when the 'authorised' speed limit was greater than 50km/h - 45 € and a 1 point, at this rate I'll have paid off the national debt. RN10 - midway between Poitiers / Ruffec ..........

He was driving a car, Something to think about 

Martin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmm..............

I think I've been stuck behind him more than once in the van. :evil:

PS: Doesn't drive a big green tractor does he? :roll:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Is there no appeal system over there.
They surely have to provide proof of this.
Glad I have a dash camera that records all that info and I would fight it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

A FINE!!!!!!!!

Is that all?????????????

They should bring back the guillotine for that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure that was the actual charge and not something else. :wink: :wink: Oh no that is in Spain, sorry,    


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Am I missing something here? How can you be fined for speeding doing 20km/h (about 15 mph and who drives that slow) in a 50 zone?

Eh?

And you cant get points on a UK license in France unless your friend has a French license.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

He lives in Limoges and has done for numerous years


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

BEWARE!!!!!

Here in France the Gendarmes word is as if from god. They do not need two photos for speed cameras as in UK. A road side speed trap needs no proof other than that of the word of the Gendarme. A gendarme standing by the road may declare you speeding with no proof other than his word. If you exceed the speed limit by more than 20kmh you may receive an INSTANT ban from driving in France valid for minimum two weeks and if no-one else has a driving licence in the vehicle it will be taken to the Gendarmerie, impounded and then you receive a charge for parking. All disputes are via the Gendarmerie, so no prizes for the probable outcome. In MANY villages you will see a 30kph ecole sign, these are active permanently and not only on school days. If you are signalled to stop by a Gendarme and fail to do so, he will shoot out your tyres. Gendarmes are the military and really should not be tasked too hard unless you have very supportive underwear


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

Barry D

The points thingy is as we type TRUE, can't gets points on an English licence in France cos the British Gov. refuse to share info with the French as the French system has a poor security issue (I hear) BUT I believe they are trying hard to change the status

Froggies start with 12 points on theirs and then points are deducted for being naughty


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Driving too slow can be as dangerous as speeding, depending on the road type (A road vs B road etc). Nothing worse than getting stuck behind a Sunday driver who has never driven faster than 30mph, there will always be someone who hasn't the patience to follow behind and will try to overtake, sometimes at an inapropriate spot (blind corner or a rise) and cause an accident.
I know that would be the fault of the overtaking driver but if you cannot drive to the speed limit on a road, when conditions allow, then perhaps you should leave the car at home.


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

jimblob44

You could be a honorary Froggie, that is almost verbatim their view (not saying it isn't mine too) but over here the speed limit is see as a target and not a limit. Frenchies prefer to overtake on corners, brows of hills, solid white lines and really anywhere the risks are high. Driving close at speed, pulling out into the fast lane at the last possible second and then cutting in front and they don't see it as bad driving cos truly, that is how they are instructed to drive


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Jimblob44"
> Driving too slow can be as dangerous as speeding, depending on the road type (A road vs B road etc). Nothing worse than getting stuck behind a Sunday driver who has never driven faster than 30mph, there will always be someone who hasn't the patience to follow behind and will try to overtake, sometimes at an inapropriate spot (blind corner or a rise) and cause an accident.
> I know that would be the fault of the overtaking driver but if you cannot drive to the speed limit on a road, when conditions allow, then perhaps you should leave the car at home.


The criminally insane culprits of this are the car drivers who drive at around 50mph on dual carriageways and motorways and cause all the HGVs to keep having to pull out to overtake (no they are NOT going to stick behind them are they?) - it is this that causes all the holdups as the effect ripples back down the line.

If you can't stay ahead of the HGVs - stay at home! :roll:

Edit

"can" changed to "can't" so it makes sense.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *jetlag031155 wrote: *Barry D
> 
> The points thingy is as we type TRUE, can't gets points on an English licence in France cos the British Gov. refuse to share info with the French as the French system has a poor security issue (I hear) BUT I believe they are trying hard to change the status
> 
> Froggies start with 12 points on theirs and then points are deducted for being naughty


Thanks for clearing that up. I remember now recently seeing new screens as you drive into a built up area that if your not quite down to 50km/h flash up your speed and the words -1 or -2 points. So now I know what it means.

So was this bloke done for driving too slow then?

I cant see how it could ever be fair or possible to put points on a foreign license either way around.

I have to say that on the few occasions I have been either stopped by the Gendarmes or interacted with them they have been really friendly and easy to deal with. So far.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*speeding fines*

Ah, but 2015 I believe there are going to reciprocal agreements between UK and France.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

jetlag031155 said:


> jimblob44
> 
> You could be a honorary Froggie, that is almost verbatim their view (not saying it isn't mine too) but over here the speed limit is see as a target and not a limit. Frenchies prefer to overtake on corners, brows of hills, solid white lines and really anywhere the risks are high. Driving close at speed, pulling out into the fast lane at the last possible second and then cutting in front and they don't see it as bad driving cos truly, that is how they are instructed to drive


Years ago, when my kids were still nippers I drove to the Champangne region (sp?) for a holiday, my first experience of driving "on the wrong side".
I found the French drivers to be absolutely bonkers! the grannies in their citroen diane's were the worst, my heart was in my mouth for a fornight but I did learn to gesticulate like a true Frenchman and my oldest son taught me a few choice phrases to shout back at the vinegar drinkers (his term, not mine).

The only other place I have driven was Austria and they were quite sedate until you entered Vienna when they become despotic maniacs.

'Tis another reason why I love living where I do and would never move


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: speeding fines*



randonneur said:


> Ah, but 2015 I believe there are going to reciprocal agreements between UK and France.


Good - we can build up a good points balance over here and then lose them all again when on holiday. :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Before anyone gets too anti-France.....

just a couple of points......

at present the points system is not transferrable but that is being rationalised next year...... so points earned in the EC will affect UK licences and vice versa.....

fines incurred in the EC can be pursued through a debt recovery agency in exactly the same way as the LEZ and Dartford Crossing are doing with EC registered vehicles..... you pay the fine + the costs.......

don't forget this sign from the Highway Code;










it means a MINIMUM of 30 mph and has existed in the UK in that form and several others for many years.......

From the AA advice about speeding;

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/legal-advice/speeding.html

Minimum speed limit sign
This sign indicates a minimum speed limit which is mandatory. At the start, the sign has white numerals on a blue background and at the finish there is a similar sign crossed through with a red diagonal line.

So, France is not the only country with a MINIMUM speed limit......

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I wonder what the situation is with agricultural vehicles? Many is the time we've been stuck for ages behind tractors in France, especially on the (usually) fast N154 between Chartres and Orleans.

Are they exempt from the minimum speed limit? And if so, what is the point of having such a limit? 

The only additional point that pops into my head is the fact that - I think - tractors and other slow moving agricultural traffic must display a flashing orange beacon.

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I fail to see how a recipricol agreement for points across the EU can possibly work unless the offences and awarded points are identical. 

I have no problem paying a fine in a foriegn country but I really dont see how its anything to do with the UK if I get caught for speeding in Greece or Italy.

Also. In the past you used to have to send your license back to get the points put on. is that still the case? What if your away for six months?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Such points are why it has not been sorted before Barry, I am not sure that the scheme will end up working since the penalty points in the UK are higher than elsewhere......

Conversely it is very much easier to be banned in France than in the UK (as Clarkson and Hammond found during their last drive in France.....

It only requires the word of a Gendarme and that's it..... no court appearance needed and if you do opt for court then the outcome is usually twice what it originally was.........

To me the whole idea is flawed, and of course if UKIP or Cameron have their way it will be irrelevant as the EU will not figure so there will be no cooperation.....

2017 follows 2015 and with the chances of "negotiations" being successful I would not lose too much sleep over it at present.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im pro Europe as you probably know but this wont work. Make the rules the same everywhere then fair enough. The system in France sounds archaic and totally open to corruption. 

Not that I speed in the van of course. Well not intentionally.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I can vouch for the "gendarmes word is god" as said before.

I was stopped in September 1999, along with 4 others as we exited a village, by a pack of gendarmes using the loosely veiled threat of getting shot by way of an obvious hand on gun High Noon style.

Yes we were speeding, no doubt about it, however they had no equipment of any sort with them that needed to 'prove' our speed.

They had no English, and my French is patchy but sufficient to understand that they had put themselves in a spot of bother with HQ by declaring our speed too high.

We spent the best part of 5 hours back at the gendarmerie while they deliberated how to get out of having to confiscate 5 motorcycles on their say so. Today they'd have no such qualms i'm sure.

We eventually got away with a 1000fr 'deposit' on a fine and a _convocation _ to return for a court appearance later that year. I didn't go 8) .


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have been fined a couple of times  it seems quite standard..€90 a go. At one stage i asked for the forms so I could pre fill them to save time for the next one . 
We never get points as we have Andorran plates ( and license in my case). I do not believe they can or will harmonise the points system. If they could manage that then they would also be able to do it with taxes...and that is a long way off.
There is no real reason why they should not harmonise. There is no longer an obligation to change your license within the EU so surely you should collect points from wherever you have offended ? It is a good ruse to keep a non French license IMO


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

If you have UK plates, don't worry at all about the fixed, speeding camera boxes at the side of the road. 
The system can't trace/chase you as there's no reciprocal agreements on dreiver info exchange between the Uk and France. 
Same for France and Spain (which is great as our motorhome and motorbikes are on Spanish plates, and I've been flashed up in France numerous times.
But if it's a hand-held radar gun with a gendarme waiting 200 metres up the road to wave you down, you are buggered. Pay the one-the-spot fine.
We actually got away with such a radar gun pull-in last autumn when up in France though, even though we were doing 69 just into a 50 KMph village centre zone, as the cops wanted 90 euros, I offered two 50 euro notes, and neither of them had the 10 euros change, so after checking their wallets, the boss cop waved us away, and said today is a "cadeaux" for us. Result!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *TheNomad wrote: *If you have UK plates, don't worry at all about the fixed, speeding camera boxes at the side of the road.
> The system can't trace/chase you as there's no reciprocal agreements on dreiver info exchange between the Uk and France.
> Same for France and Spain (which is great as our motorhome and motorbikes are on Spanish plates, and I've been flashed up in France numerous times.
> But if it's a hand-held radar gun with a gendarme waiting 200 metres up the road to wave you down, you are buggered. Pay the one-the-spot fine.
> We actually got away with such a radar gun pull-in last autumn when up in France though, even though we were doing 69 just into a 50 KMph village centre zone, as the cops wanted 90 euros, I offered two 50 euro notes, and neither of them had the 10 euros change, so after checking their wallets, the boss cop waved us away, and said today is a "cadeaux" for us. Result!


Unbelievable. (both the above stories). How did they become a Nuclear power?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

7 or 8 years ago I was 'pulled' by Frog plod driving our French reg car. I had not indicated when overtaking a sans permit buggy.
I was asked for my license and when I showed him my UK driving license he asked why I was driving a French reg car and where did I live?

I made the excuse the car was left at our holiday home and we drove a UK reg car back to UK. He seemed happy with that and said if I had lived in France (we did) he would have taken us to the Prefecture to change our license to a French one to enable him to put (or take) points on (or off).
The fine was only €22 and I now indicate at every lane change.

I was recently 'flashed' by a camera at just over the limit. Auto fine of €45 if paid immediately and a notice of the loss of one point for six months came in the post.
I asked my agent if this made any difference to my insurance premiums? No she said only when they are all gone.!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bonkers Ray. How can you get fined for not indicating in France? I thought this practice was actively encouraged. 

And the points. So they come off after six months. So if this barmy agreement works and I get a point in France will it then come off my UK license after six months as deemed appropriate by the penelty issuing country and not the bloody five years the UK seem to think is the required amount of time?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Bonkers Ray. How can you get fined for not indicating in France? I thought this practice was actively encouraged.
> 
> And the points. So they come off after six months. So if this barmy agreement works and I get a point in France will it then come off my UK license after six months as deemed appropriate by the penelty issuing country and not the bloody five years the UK seem to think is the required amount of time?


Yep, bonkers Barry. The French seem to go from never indicating to indicating at any curve in the roads. But apparently it is law when you change lanes.!!! :?

It would be interesting to see the coordination of the points system. As I understand it in UK your insurance rates go up with points. This was why I asked. Is it so??
My car insurance is only maginally more than in 2005.

Ray.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

By the way RN10 in France south of Poitiers is notorious for police patrols milking the cash cow of speeding. Beware if you are driving down it and stick to the speed limits and don't overtake if you are over 3.5T


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

Another HUGE difference here in France is that a "minor" excess of speed results in ONE point not the three as in UK.... and believe it or not bald tyres in France have a fine but NO POINTS astounding but TRUE. So much for European harmonisation, France conforms to ALL European directives until such time as they work contrary to their views/values. 

Mikebeaches

Tractors and other agricultural vehicles can run on all roads except motorways unless there is a sign specifically prohibiting them... BLOODY nuisance but hey ho folks must be fed and farmers do it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't think your insurance goes up for just 3 points for speeding. In fact I don't remember mine going up ever when I have has points but I shop around.


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

Raynipper.

Reference the Gendarmes insisting you change your licence. I live and work (hgv driver) in France and have had this discussion numerous times with "the flic" (gendarmes) as previously stated by others there is not obligation to change licences and if they (French) cannot take the points of the licence that is their problem. I have been stopped many times for "controls" in my French lorry and it always creates circle of (les poulet) another "naughty" name for the Gendarmes trying to persuade me to change the licence.

Sans permit. For those who don't know the little cars running at max 50kph, driven by those with no licence and those who have previously lost their licence via points or ALCOHOL. YEP here in France loose the licence through drink driving......... buy a "sans permit" and CONTINUE.

Please don't misunderstand me, I LOVE living and working in France BUT where the hell is the level playing field????


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I love those little cars for banned people.

When I move to France I'm having one of them anyway.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Jimblob44 said:


> Driving too slow can be as dangerous as speeding, depending on the road type (A road vs B road etc). Nothing worse than getting stuck behind a Sunday driver who has never driven faster than 30mph, there will always be someone who hasn't the patience to follow behind and will try to overtake, sometimes at an inapropriate spot (blind corner or a rise) and cause an accident.
> I know that would be the fault of the overtaking driver but if you cannot drive to the speed limit on a road, when conditions allow, then perhaps you should leave the car at home.


Agree with Jimblob44 here. Also, many roads (usually dual carriageway) have minimum as well as maximum speed limits, you can be fined for not observing either. We drove to Ruffec earlier this month, pretty sure the road had a minimum speed limit.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

jetlag031155 said:


> Raynipper.
> 
> Reference the Gendarmes insisting you change your licence. I live and work (hgv driver) in France and have had this discussion numerous times with "the flic" (gendarmes) as previously stated by others there is not obligation to change licences and if they (French) cannot take the points of the licence that is their problem. I have been stopped many times for "controls" in my French lorry and it always creates circle of (les poulet) another "naughty" name for the Gendarmes trying to persuade me to change the licence.
> 
> ...


The level playing field is as follow

Because France is so rural and massive compared to the U/K,

bakeries /bread shops are so far apart, and as its an absolute right and written into the law, that a French person must be allowed access to fresh bread daily (ever since the revolution)

That is how the san permis came about

which is a so so French solution to a problem

Vive le France

Vive la difference

:lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> I love those little cars for banned people.
> When I move to France I'm having one of them anyway.


Have you seen the prices Barry.??? You will be very shocked.!!

You might be right Jetlag but when you have just done something wrong as I apparently had, I will never argue but put my hands up.

We did have another instance where due to a dispute with a neighbour she put a 'tame' Gendarme onto us to make our lives difficult.
Help from the Mayor and the cheif of police came round and in his best English said "You will have no more trouble from him".

Ray.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> By the way RN10 in France south of Poitiers is notorious for police patrols milking the cash cow of speeding. Beware if you are driving down it and stick to the speed limits and don't overtake if you are over 3.5T


Am I missing something here? Is it illegal to overtake when over 3.5 tons?
If so I'm lucky not to have been nicked.
Perhaps one of our French residents can clarify.

Richard.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I love those little cars for banned people.
> 
> When I move to France I'm having one of them anyway.


Have one in Britain - no 50kph limit on them here.

Well only the strain on your ears, but then you are used to that.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...e/aixam/radius/1500/usedcars/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I love those little cars for banned people.
> ...


 On a serious note
I am going to look into having one as a tow car

thanks for the inspiration Stanner

It might solve all my problems with getting my disabled partner about :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are many sections of dual carriageway where >3.5t are forbidden to overtake but it is signed at the start and the end - the aim s to prevent the snails races that can develop where one lorry tries to overtake another but the difference in speed and power is minimal so they tend to cruise alongside for miles.....

But they are signed AFAIK and generally are on uphill sections, or sections where there are two lines in one direction but only for a short distance.......

Being aware of roadsigns is vital - but IMO there are fewer such distractions than in the UK.......

Dave


----------



## elansprint (Aug 9, 2014)

The "Authorised" speed limit in France is the *minimum* speed limit! It seems to be rarely advertised by any road signs.

C'est la vie.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

elansprint said:


> The "Authorised" speed limit in France is the *minimum* speed limit! It seems to be rarely advertised by any road signs.
> 
> C'est la vie.


No disrespect intended

But what does that statement mean ?

Am i missing the point? because if not then its nonsensical !

All i know is its 90klms on open roads

110 on n roads

130 on A roads like the main A120,but that drops to 110 in rain

those are maximum figures not authorised minimum figures 8O :?


----------



## elansprint (Aug 9, 2014)

Daffodil,
When I worked in rural France I discovered that nothing was simple and the translation of "rules" from one language to another was something of a minefield. With regard to speed limits, the definition here in Wiki (although I seldom recommend this as a source of authority, in this case it is close to the mark) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_limits_in_France .

The original poster quoted the word "authorised", the more common translation for this would be "recommended", what it really means is "minimum". I believe the original intent was to keep traffic flowing; if your vehicle is capable of reaching these minimum speeds, you must comply.
Obviously if you drive an ox-cart, or are part of a travelling circus the the French cops will fall over themselves to disrupt the travel plans of as many folks as possible in order not to derange the snail-like progress of such road users (don't even dream of over-taking) however, in normal circumstances, dawdling is as much of a crime as excessive speeding. If they want to give you a ticket, they will; best not to give them an excuse.

Just as there is a lamentable lack of minimum speed limit signs in France, the same applies in the UK, the law appears to be wooly and whilst there are minimum limits, I've seldom seen the blue signs shown in the Highway Code.


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

It's great what you can learn while just browsing the forum!

Thanks for the info folks!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The practice in the UK, if you've not been caught speeding for more than three years, is to offer you the option to do a speed awareness course. 

There is a cost but you don't get any points on your licence, neither is it recorded as a prosecution. As you haven't been prosecuted you don't need to notify any insurance company of the issue when taking out or re-newing a policy.

Insurance companies will up your premium an average of about £10 per point, even if they claim they won't!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The speed awareness course will ONLY be offered if your excess speed is minimal.........

and the insurance companies do raise your premium.......

there speaks the sad voice of experience, doing 56 in a 40 mph area, only one 40 mph sign, no road markings and no offside sign, and that was amongst bushes and hidden by a LARGE RV - near M5 on way to Shepton Showground, a common place apparently for the little vans.......

first time I was caught, but I admit I (and lots of others) were doing the same speed on a clear, dry Sunday morning.......  

Dave


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

I know it's a lot of years ago, but when I was a member of the cloth and engaged in radar speed checks/enforcement, a physical check had to be made that all speed signs in the area in which we were operating, were in place and clearly visible. Any signs, if only one, was covered by foliage or anything else, the operation was off and local authority informed. I suppose now with the speed limit shown on the road surface, perhaps the requirement for all the 'older' type signs to be clearly visible etc is not so important, but our 'regulators - enforcers' surely must ensure motorists are properly informed. 
It is of the upmost importance that a check of speed limit signs is made as soon as soon as one is accused of committing a speeding offence.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Organplayer*



organplayer said:


> I know it's a lot of years ago, but when I was a member of the cloth and engaged in radar speed checks/enforcement, a physical check had to be made that all speed signs in the area in which we were operating, were in place and clearly visible. Any signs, if only one, was covered by foliage or anything else, the operation was off and local authority informed. I suppose now with the speed limit shown on the road surface, perhaps the requirement for all the 'older' type signs to be clearly visible etc is not so important, but our 'regulators - enforcers' surely must ensure motorists are properly informed.
> It is of the upmost importance that a check of speed limit signs is made as soon as soon as one is accused of committing a speeding offence.


It would be a mistake to assume that any UK road traffic regulations/processes apply anywhere except in the UK.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Organplayer*



organplayer said:


> I know it's a lot of years ago, but when I was a member of the cloth and engaged in radar speed checks/enforcement, a physical check had to be made that all speed signs in the area in which we were operating, were in place and clearly visible. Any signs, if only one, was covered by foliage or anything else, the operation was off and local authority informed. I suppose now with the speed limit shown on the road surface, perhaps the requirement for all the 'older' type signs to be clearly visible etc is not so important, but our 'regulators - enforcers' surely must ensure motorists are properly informed.
> It is of the upmost importance that a check of speed limit signs is made as soon as soon as one is accused of committing a speeding offence.


I am not against the speed limit being displayed on the road surface, but does that satisfy the legal requirements; are there specific dimensions; should they have a red circle around the numbers to indicate a 'prohibition'?

Geoff


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

In la belle France, when you get caught for speeding they will on occasion give you a fixed penalty 

If you do not have enough money to cover it ,they take your license or I.D card and send you off to the nearest cash point machine ,
whilst they carry on nicking la paysannerie and when you return and cough up said funds 
they return your stuff and orft you go 










:wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

if you get flashed by a speed camara how long before they catch up with you, just asking i have never been flashed 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

the notice of intended prosecution MUST be served within 4 weeks....

it is usually about 1 - 2 from my sad experience.....

Dave

Be guided by Ray's post below - he obviously has more detailed info than I was aware of....

His answer is correct as this link confirms;

https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q215.htm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > the notice of intended prosecution MUST be served within 4 weeks....
> ...


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

miffy said:


> if you get flashed by a speed camara how long before they catch up with you, just asking i have never been flashed 8O


In France or in England?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you get flashed in France or any other country other than the UK they wont catch up with you!


----------



## elansprint (Aug 9, 2014)

Annsman said:


> The practice in the UK, if you've not been caught speeding for more than three years, is to offer you the option to do a speed awareness course.
> 
> There is a cost but you don't get any points on your licence, neither is it recorded as a prosecution. As you haven't been prosecuted you don't need to notify any insurance company of the issue when taking out or re-newing a policy.
> 
> Insurance companies will up your premium an average of about £10 per point, even if they claim they won't!


And following which post, this useful thread about speeding in France spun off into oblivion. Surely if you have something to say about speeding in any country other than France, it might be an idea to start a new thread, or attach your observations to one of those already existing about the UK situation?
Just saying...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

miffy said:


> if you get flashed by a speed camara how long before they catch up with you, just asking i have never been flashed 8O


Considering the topic title I assumed this question was about France, but maybe not?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Geoff.
Mine came in the post within 10 days. 

Ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> miffy said:
> 
> 
> > if you get flashed by a speed camara how long before they catch up with you, just asking i have never been flashed 8O
> ...


I changed my License from the U/K to a french one(because I lost the wallet it was in) and had to change it as I now live permanently in France
But before that when I got speeding fines (radar traps ) whilst in the car, I paid by the internet,Ergo no points 7 different times I am ashamed to say twice in one day even, 
I have not been flashed since (probably because I use the camper a lot more) So how will they add the points ? 
will I have to take it to the prefecture, or post it to some government department 
Has anybody come across this dilemma


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Daff.
Mine came in the post as I said within 10 days including the €45 fine and a document showing I had one point taken from my starter of 12.

Another letter six months later indicating my time was up and my 12 points were reinstated.

Ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Raynipper

Slightly off topic but oh so french,
Last year my mate got banned for a month for not stopping at a halt sign
(he thought it was a cede not a stop), anyway he pleaded guilty in court
the french equivalent of a magistrate on passing sentence 

I KID YOU NOT 
SAID
when would it be most convenient for you monsewer ?

well as he was going back to blighty for xmas he said 
15th dec to 16th jan your holiness and that is what they agreed on,

mind he was self employed but
only in la belle francaise 
where is the deterrent in that?
:lol:


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

flashed in france not me i was going to fast,but just in case i wanted to know so i can stop looking at the letter box :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

elansprint said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > The practice in the UK, if you've not been caught speeding for more than three years, is to offer you the option to do a speed awareness course.
> ...


There's not a thread on here that doesn't spin off from time to time. The point I was alluding to was the fact that if the UK offers speed awareness courses that DON'T actually affect your policy because you do not have to tell them, so how would they know. It's not something that appears on any records, so other countries just can't put penalties on your licence.

So if you are going to get points from speeding in France, or elsewhere in the EU, and not be offered a speed awareness course than that is not equitable and under EU law any penalty enacted in one country for a similar offence should be the same in all. It's not now of course because each country has legal control over its own statute book, but if they synchronise the offence in the future it should be.

Incidentally, the attendees one of these courses recently were told that the UK has the best figures for road deaths and injuries of any country in the EU and governments and police services from the others, in particular France and Germany were coming here to see how they could make their roads as safe as ours. Speed awareness is just one factor, road construction, street layouts and road furniture and signage were the others.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As my 'new' car and it's expensive Sat Nav does not indicate speed or radar traps, I am taking the old €22.50 Garmin along next month to Portugal to warm me.

I did pick up an 'Inforad' for €2 the other day but it keeps yelling at me when exceeding the limt. Most annoying.

Ray.


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

raynipper said:


> As my 'new' car and it's expensive Sat Nav does not indicate speed or radar traps, I am taking the old €22.50 Garmin along next month to Portugal to warm me.
> 
> I did pick up an 'Inforad' for €2 the other day but it keeps yelling at me when exceeding the limt. Most annoying.
> 
> Ray.


I have a wife that does that, but I suspect over the years she has "cost" me MUCH more than 2 euros


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Lots of misinformation on here.

1. driving below a minimum acceptable speed can be an offence in the UK. can be summonsed as driving without consideration for other road users. No different to what the OP was stopped for. result France and UK = same.

2. French motoring fines are not enforceable by fine collectors in UK. UK law does not permit the enforcement of foreign taxes, fines or penalties.

3. A discretionary diversion from a fixed penalty or a court summons is not a different penalty, so the speed awareness course does not invalidate or otherwise affect a proposed reciprocal recognition.

4. the fact that the offences are different or the penalties, in the EU will not stop reciprocal recognition and enforcement of driving bans across the EU eventually and maybe even the marking on your driving record of the penalties and points, but whether they ever get to points from any of the 27 all being able to be added up to give totting up is far from certain. As indicated above in France they can stay on for as little as 6 months, not three years as in UK for totting up. There attempts at reciprocation have been on going for 20 years and there is no solution in sight. Bilateral efforts UK- IRL have failed, in spite of the systems being similar.

5. Watch for UK fun on the same level playing field question post 05 December when the DD limit in Scotland goes down to 50ug per 100ml alcohol in blood. As you drive towards Gretna or through Coldstream or across the Tweed at Berwick you go from legal at 79 to illegal. get banned in Scotland at 50ug and your ban is UK wide, in spite of it being legal in England, Northern Ireland and Wales to drive with a reading of 79


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

sorry I've been absent and not posted for some long time. I received a bad fracture of my right ankle in early October whilst working in Bulgaria for 23 hours. ruptured the ligaments and broke bones. Spent 10 days in hospital in Sofia. Then 3 weeks ago I had a pulmonary embolism, secondary to a DVT secondary to the fracture and surgical intervention. I had been on Clexane which should have prevented that. I'm now on the dreaded warfarin for 3 months.

Plaster cast off next week I hope


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Many years ago when I was trucking in France, I even had a Gendarmerie car, coming the other way, flash his lights to make me aware of a speed trap just down the road :lol: 
Also I was once breathalysed in a French control, I was clear, but the Kermit asked did I not like French wine? I told him, that I very much did, but not while driving :lol:


----------

